# Philosophical studies, of often strange nature that have helped.



## Azure (Sep 4, 2010)

The only thing that's ever helped me in life...please, hear me out as it will sound strange...is studying alchemy, and in part tao.

Alchemy was not a purely chemistry based study, and real alchemy was generally unconcerned with gold. It was actually the first organized system of human psychology, as well as chemistry....and spirituality.

Any way, the reason why it's helped is the whole thing is about fusing opposites. I like tao for the same reason...but as someone more western in my thinking hermeticism makes more sense to me. (alchemy is an aspect of hermeticism)

But yeah, I COMPLETELY RECOMMEND THIS TO EVERYONE!

Carl Jung had a series of essays about the above, all in regards to mental health... balancing paradoxical personality traits... uniting into *ONE WHOLE ENTITY*. You can get the entire series of essays if you just look up "Carl Jung Alchemical studies". It reaaaally helped me out... the thing that's great is... you can find a way to, if you are more comfortable, remain happily spread thin also, as it doesn't always mean blending everything together so much as having a place psychologically where everything feels like it works in sync rather than randomly.


----------



## Calculadora (Nov 12, 2010)

Can you please explain what exactly Tao is in a relatively simple manner for me to better understand?


----------

